# Swimming vs. Humid



## circe221 (Jan 17, 2007)

Does anyone have swatch pics for these 2 colors? I want to order 1 or the other, just not sure what they would look like.

Thanks!


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 17, 2007)

they're quite different so i'd suggest getting both! they look great together.


----------



## bjorne_again (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a swatch of Swimming vs Humid Vs Steamy that might help you. It's a bit blurry, but the colours are pretty much bang on.

L to R: Swimming, Humid, Steamy


----------

